# We're Not Convinced an EOS 7D Mark III is Coming in 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2018)

```
We sent this information out last week in our newsletter and we haven’t received any further clarity about the Canon EOS 7D Mark III.</p>
<p>There has been a lot of unfocused chatter about an EOS 7D Mark III recently, and in my experience, that’s not a good thing.</p>
<p>Our best source is telling us that they haven’t heard anything about an update to Canon’s flagship APS-C camera. That doesn’t mean one isn’t coming in 2018, but the earliest it would be coming is Q4 of 2018, and not the rumored first half of 2018 that we’ve been told previously and others keep reporting.</p>


<p>There’a always a possibility that Canon is changing the way they launch popular flagship products to try and make it harder for sites like this to leak information. Although I don’t think that highly of myself or that I would wield that much influence over Canon Inc.</p>
<p>We’ll keep you updated and we will resist posting about the EOS 7D Mark III until we get a better feeling about what is true and what isn’t.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Yasko (Jan 11, 2018)

Ah, ok. Thanks4info.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 11, 2018)

Re: _"There’a always a possibility that Canon is changing the way they launch popular flagship products to try and make it harder for sites like this to leak information. Although I don’t think that highly of myself or that I would wield that much influence over Canon Inc."_

You are right, it's not this. You guys generate and fan the flames of GAS. Canon should love you -- it's not like you guys are offering a bounty to corporate/factory employees to sneak out major reveals like the cell phone folks do.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 11, 2018)

This news does not surprise me at all -- prior timing projections here:
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33734.msg695050#msg695050

Yes yes, the D500 was not around when Canon stretched out the 7D1 lifecycle years ago, so that's not an iron clad read of Canon's 'habits' in this segment. But again, if Canon is not losing business to the D500 -- if the D500 is principally just getting picked up by Nikonians -- what's Canon's rush here?

Also, they may be launching something else to take up the spotlight this year -- 4K ILC camcorder, FF mirrorless fixed or ILC design, etc.

- A


----------



## C-FMST (Jan 11, 2018)

:'( That's too bad, because I wanted to buy one!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2018)

So how would a 7D3 be anything other than marginally better than a 7D2.....

More megapixels? More FPS? A slightly bigger buffer? WiFi?

Is this really enough of a reason to come out with a new model?

I would not be surprised in the least for the 7D3 to come out before the fall of 2019, and even then, I doubt that it would be enough of an improvement to tempt most 7D2 owners.... (7D owners, probably yes)


----------



## x-vision (Jan 11, 2018)

My gut feeling is that the 7DIII announcement will be this year - and that it will preceded the 5DsII announcement with a couple of months.

Thus, if the 5DsII is announced at Photokina in September (which is not all that unlikely, IMO), then the 7DIII announcement will be in June.

Another possibility is that the 7DIII will be announced at Photokina, in which case the 5DsII will come in February 2019.

I definitely don't see a 90D until late 2019 the earliest.


----------



## Isaacheus (Jan 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> So how would a 7D3 be anything other than marginally better than a 7D2.....
> 
> More megapixels? More FPS? A slightly bigger buffer? WiFi?
> 
> ...



I can see enough improvements in most of canons other cameras to warrant an upgrade for the 7d2

Fps and buffer would be a start but the sensor is arguably behind the competition (d500 and 80d) depending on who you talk to.
Video could be improved, as could the rear look lcd, touch screen and tilting would be good. 

More importantly though, af seems to be something that comes up in threads, giving it the 1dx2 af or better would be great.

Dual fast card slots 
USB charging. Wifi, Bluetooth etc

I think adding most /all of these would be tempting for a number of people to upgrade


----------



## x-vision (Jan 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> So how would a 7D3 be anything other than marginally better than a 7D2.....



I think we can expect similar differences as between the 5DIII and 5DIV: better sensor, some modern amenities, etc.. 



> ... I doubt that it would be enough of an improvement to tempt most 7D2 owners.... (7D owners, probably yes)



Agree.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> So how would a 7D3 be anything other than marginally better than a 7D2.....



I think there's a nontrivial percentage of people that think on-chip ADC is an entitlement that's long overdue for the 7D line. How that magically lifts their ISO 3200 output while birding is lost on me. :

(FTR, I think the _5DS_ camp -- esp. any landscape / studio / product people work at/near base ISO -- may have an argument for on-chip being something to look forward to, but not here with the 7D3)

But otherwise? A 7D3 needs the latest AF (not a priority, but a fair expectation), more f/8 AF points and a touchscreen to go along with that DPAF. The rest (MP/fps/throughput) is gravy, IMHO -- nice but really only a number to show progress over the 7D2. It's not like a some 36 MP x 12 fps supercrop is coming.

- A


----------



## Isaacheus (Jan 12, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > So how would a 7D3 be anything other than marginally better than a 7D2.....
> ...



I'd be surprised if Canon stuck with off sensor adcs for a pro body. I can't see it magically fixing high iso shots but it would help with lower iso noise?

Mostly though as the 80d has that tech and I could see an even bigger backlash than what was seen with the 6dmk2 if it was omitted


----------



## Andreasb (Jan 12, 2018)

We DO need a better sensor, more DR, always need better AF, and a little better buffer would be nice, the Nikon D500 has all that and I think it would be in Canons interest to protect their revenue base and deliver it this year...



Don Haines said:


> So how would a 7D3 be anything other than marginally better than a 7D2.....
> 
> More megapixels? More FPS? A slightly bigger buffer? WiFi?
> 
> ...


----------



## djack41 (Jan 12, 2018)

The 7D3 should at least get close to the performance and features of the D500, which is the new benchmark. The 7D2 is so dated. Canon should be embarrassed for its lack of innovation .


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2018)

Isaacheus said:


> I'd be surprised if Canon stuck with off sensor adcs for a pro body. I can't see it magically fixing high iso shots but it would help with lower iso noise?
> 
> Mostly though as the 80d has that tech and I could see an even bigger backlash than what was seen with the 6dmk2 if it was omitted



Please don't mistake me -- the 7D3 will highly likely get on chip ADC or folks will go absolutely nuclear (even worse reactions than the 6D2, I think).

It's more the _entitlement to an on-chip ADC sensor should force Canon to change its plans and bring the 7D3 out sooner_. That is not gonna happen. The 7D3 will come out exactly when Canon wants it to. 

I've heard similar feature-set envy from the 5DS camp and they, too, just have to be patient. Canon doesn't stay #1 in sales by frantically servicing the dreams of its customers -- they do it by sticking to the plan.

- A


----------



## dolina (Jan 12, 2018)

Between 24 July 2019 & 24 July 2020.


----------



## greger (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe we will see a new 90D in February, a two year refresh cycle and a new 7D lll in September, a four year refresh cycle.


----------



## Andreasb (Jan 12, 2018)

Something tells me that the leaks about a coming 7DMKIII thi spring could also be an intentional marketing tactic by Canon to try to block to many people from jumping ship at Christmas. Nikon had real heavy promotions for the D500 with a grip and extra battery for a very good price at Christmas.

On the other hand Nikon is probably in the works with a D500s, a smaller refining update, they seems to do that every two years or so after the release of a major new model (also D5s should be on the way as well)

It is a bit risky for Canon to delay this to long, most people would be very happy with a better version of a 80D sensor better AF and bigger buffer (some people seem to need non crop 4k as well, not that I'm personally interested)


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't worry CR. Noki.....ta will leak specs and images between 7-14 days before release. Until them keep posting "rumors"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

I took more than 500k shots with my 7D2. Blew up its motherboard twice in rigging up odd power alternatives. Loved that thing. But the 5D4 produced better action and wildlife shots - even with its nerfed frames per second. 

One of the things people came to expect with Canon releases is that they sometimes blew up their product line heirarchy. The 7D2 came out not long after the 1DX, and had new tech in it that the 1 series lacked. It was plainly a better camera for action and wildlife than the 5D3 of the day. This upset the apple cart a little bit, with a crop body invading some of the market of the full frame cameras. The 6D blew away its superiors in terms of low light focusing. I think it is for this reason that the 6D2 got ambivalent reviews. The image quality is fine, but it not only didn't improve much, but it didn't come anywhere near resetting the 6 series in a place that approached the current 5 series. For the line, this was a step backward. I think people didn't express this well, but this was the motivating factor in people's dissatisfaction. 

Back to the 7D3... The sensor improvements shown in the 80D are far from trivial. There will be easily more improvement in the sensor from the 7D2 to the new model than their was in the 5D3 versus the 5D4 (and there was a LOT of improvement there). But let's not get our hopes up too too far. Just because the last release increased the megapixels past the then-seemingly-permanent 18mp barrier doesn't mean the 7D3 will do the same, or that it will again double the 5 series' frames per second, or that it will again improve color noise, introduce a much more silent shutter mechanism, etc., etc. It may indeed not be quite as remarkable an improvement next time around, but the sensor is going to beat the pants off the 7D2, of that I'm certain.


----------



## masterpix (Jan 12, 2018)

Good or Bad, not sure, however, a delay in the 7D only means one thing, more capabilities of the camera. As presented a few days ago, Canon leaders seeks "innovation" and since "innovation" may probably be higher color depth, higher noise reduction, better AF system... that would benefit us, as users, in the end.


----------



## Talys (Jan 12, 2018)

If not the 7DIII, then, I think, something else at the high end. Canon will not want the year to go by with out a big camera release of some kind.


----------



## justawriter (Jan 12, 2018)

The defining upgrade of the 7D3 will be the flippy tilty screen. Everyone loves a tilty flippy screen.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2018)

greger said:


> Maybe we will see a new 90D in February, a two year refresh cycle and a new 7D lll in September, a four year refresh cycle.



It's possible, but Canon generally doesn't go faster than the prior lifecycle because (one presumes) they are taking on so many new product lines in recent years.

And the last two X0D cameras were on the market about 3 years each before they were updated. So 2 years for a 90D would be rushing it by Canon's track record of late.

- A


----------



## 1251division (Jan 12, 2018)

Any speculative chance the 7D iii will omit or cancel the anti-alias (low-pass) filter? I am looking for resolution and considering moving to or adding a future 5DS R ii at some point.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 12, 2018)

1251division said:


> Any speculative chance the 7D iii will omit or cancel the anti-alias (low-pass) filter? I am looking for resolution and considering moving to or adding a future 5DS R ii at some point.



I sold my 7DII, great camera that it was, after buying a 5DSR. The significantly better resolution and IQ and better AF of the 5DSR more than made up for the slower frame rate for my type of bird photography. Dropping the AA-filter is a must for me in a 7DIII.


----------



## Quackator (Jan 12, 2018)

I think they might just abort it in favor of a full swing to high end mirrorless.


----------



## much (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry canon and don't get me wrong but You are so lazy lately...


----------



## 1251division (Jan 12, 2018)

Quackator said:


> I think they might just abort it in favor of a full swing to high end mirrorless.



A high-end mirrorless will be nice, but it won't be a replacement for a DSLR (7D in this case) until rolling shutter and blackout are "solved" (mitigated).


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 12, 2018)

So if the 7D3 isn’t coming soon, why did Canadian dealers stop carrying the 7D2?

http://www.photoprice.ca/product/05537/Canon-EOS-7D-Mark-II-price.html


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 12, 2018)

9VIII said:


> So if the 7D3 isn’t coming soon, why did Canadian dealers stop carrying the 7D2?
> 
> http://www.photoprice.ca/product/05537/Canon-EOS-7D-Mark-II-price.html



Where does that say they have stopped carrying the 7Dii?
I recall a few years ago one Australian outlet became well-known for prematurely announcing that Canon had stopped manufacture of various cameras.


----------



## Canoneer (Jan 12, 2018)

It would be interesting to see if Canon opted for an APS-C global shutter in the 7D III. They've had the 1/2.3" CMOS global shutter prototype with high DR finalized in 2016, I'm sure they could scale it up to APS-C with reasonable die yield (i.e. sensor production cost effectiveness) by now. That would certainly make it stand out from the crowd along the likes of the D500 and A6500.


----------



## tron (Jan 12, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> We sent this information out last week in our newsletter and we haven’t received any further clarity about the Canon EOS 7D Mark III.</p>
> <p>There has been a lot of unfocused chatter about an EOS 7D Mark III recently, and in my experience, that’s not a good thing.</p>
> <p>Our best source is telling us that they haven’t heard anything about an update to Canon’s flagship APS-C camera. That doesn’t mean one isn’t coming in 2018, but the earliest it would be coming is Q4 of 2018, and not the rumored first half of 2018 that we’ve been told previously and others keep reporting.</p>
> 
> ...


I agree although it is purely guesswork (have nothing to do with Canon people).

Allow me to copy below my reaction to a previous post of yours simply because I wasn't convinced (based on Canon past: 7D and 7DII)



tron said:


> There is a CR3 that a new CR2 will appear for a 7D3 coming Second Half of 2018 only to be replaced by a CR3 about a 7D3 coming First or Second Half of 2019 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GerberGator (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess I'll continue to hold out hope that Canon does in fact release a 7D Mark III this year. I passed on the Mark II because I felt it didn't offer a few key features I was looking for. Namely, a better sensor, built-in WiFi, USB-C (instead of the outdated USB 3.0) and a CFast 2.0 card slot (in addition to SD) to replace Compact Flash.

Personally, I could care less about 4k since I don't shoot video, but when an iPhone can shoot 4k, a DSLR that costs double the price better damn well include that feature too.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm surprised. I think a 7D Mark III is overdue, not because the 7DII has been around too long but more that it wasn't a great camera from the start. I've was disappointed with it the day I got it. The 9 FPS was good and I thought it focussed well but I never liked the image quality and ISO performance was poor. I may have got a bad copy but its its the only Canon camera I never liked (I'm not a huge fan of the 5DSR either but its good at ISO 100 on a steady tripod). 
I think the 7D series lies in a good location in the spectrum of cameras. A state of the art APS-C would always sell well. If the 7D III is a mediocre improvement I think they should not bother at all. 
Hopefully that's why its not happening immediately.
For me Canon has stalled a bit in terms of cameras. I like the 5D IV but its really only marginally better than the 5DIII. It's the glass really that keeps me with Canon but with me that will only last so long. 
The 5D IV will do fine for most things for a number of years but I keep an eye on competition and could be tempted if Canon start lagging behind. Canon are very good at the overall package of a robust reliable camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> ... I never liked the image quality and ISO performance was poor.



Sounds like every APS-C camera out there, once you get used to shooting with a FF camera.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 12, 2018)

AlanF said:


> 1251division said:
> 
> 
> > Any speculative chance the 7D iii will omit or cancel the anti-alias (low-pass) filter? I am looking for resolution and considering moving to or adding a future 5DS R ii at some point.
> ...



+1


----------



## Tony Bennett (Jan 12, 2018)

I’ve only used the 7DII for a few minutes from a friend. Didn’t like the files it produced at high ISO’s. If Canon brings better ISO performance I’ll stop looking elsewhere.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 12, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I never liked the image quality and ISO performance was poor.
> ...


Yes maybe you are right that full frame ruins expectations.
There are just times I don't like the look of the photographs from the 7DII.
My camera at least doesn't like high contrast scences.
I personally like the output of the Fuji X-trans sensor.


----------



## geonix (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm also not convinced. Neither that the 7D III will come in 2018 nor that I should get one.
I was excited about the 7D II, which was good. But considering Canon's politics about specs upgrades, it won't be a surprise if the 7D III would not even match the D500 in DR, 4k capabilities, AF tracking, and other things.

Maybe the 7DIII will get 2 more fps, the new Canon sensor-tech, a 4k 30p mode and NFC. But apart from that? CFast slot? 

And by the time Canon is ready to market the 7D III, Nikon may come up with the D510 a few month later, adding a few fps, ibis, 4k 60p, and more MP with still higher DR and lower Noise levels than the Canon. 

So you can see, I am a real optimist. 8)


----------



## dak723 (Jan 12, 2018)

GerberGator said:


> I guess I'll continue to hold out hope that Canon does in fact release a 7D Mark III this year. I passed on the Mark II because I felt it didn't offer a few key features I was looking for. Namely, a better sensor, built-in WiFi, USB-C (instead of the outdated USB 3.0) and a CFast 2.0 card slot (in addition to SD) to replace Compact Flash.
> 
> Personally, I could care less about 4k since I don't shoot video, but when an iPhone can shoot 4k, a DSLR that costs double the price better damn well include that feature too.



Putting 4K into a phone or into a DSLR are two entirely different things. You have entirely different issues with heat dissipation among other things. Plus, your tiny sensor 4K is nothing in comparison to a larger sensors 4K in terms of processing needs and image quality. If you think about it, I think you will understand.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2018)

much said:


> Sorry canon and don't get me wrong but You are so lazy lately...



I know, they've _totally_ been dogging it. 

Laziest. Company. Ever. :

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 12, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> It would be interesting to see if Canon opted for an APS-C global shutter in the 7D III. They've had the 1/2.3" CMOS global shutter prototype with high DR finalized in 2016, I'm sure they could scale it up to APS-C with reasonable die yield (i.e. sensor production cost effectiveness) by now. That would certainly make it stand out from the crowd along the likes of the D500 and A6500.



that sensor would only work with video. it's not a stills camera high DR sensor.

global shutter for stills will have to wait for BSI or sensor stacking to happen with canon.


----------



## fatp0int (Jan 12, 2018)

This somewhat surprises me, certainly after just seeing the $300 price drop on the Mark II.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 12, 2018)

Looking at the 5D Mark IV and the 1DX II, I'm willing to bet that the 7D Mark III is being tied to those release date cycles. My reasoning is that the 7D Mark III will have a more revolutionary imager and could draw sales down from there current line of high performance models despite them being FF. The current philosophy is FF delivers better low light performance due to pixel size.(in general) If the new sensor equals or surpases the FF LL edge, then current FF models could be in for a sales slump. Even though FF offers many distinct advantages, a revolutionary imager could be a huge market draw. If Canon is coming out with the new imager in the 7D Mark III, look for a FF being announced near the same time frame. That's why I think they are timing the release date to the current FF line. It's too soon for the 5D Mark IV and 1DX II replacement.
If Canon wants to jump ahead of Nikon and Sony imager performance, it will have to be a noteworthy improvement in high ISO performance and dynamic range. Market timing is more complex than a historic calendar of model upgrades.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 12, 2018)

Ah - I see a screen grab off one of my Canon info pages, has been annotated ;-)

The updated version with space for new stuff in 2018...

I'd not be that surprised if the 7D3 didn't appear this year - I'd prefer a 5Ds mk2 myself for 2019 - might be a big enough jump in performance to warrant replacing my 5Ds.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2018)

fatp0int said:


> This somewhat surprises me, certainly after just seeing the $300 price drop on the Mark II.



Perhaps in some places, but:

https://www.cpricewatch.com/product/05537/Canon-EOS-7D-Mark-II-price.html

MAP is still $1499 from authorized folks these days, surprisingly only a shade down from the initial $1799 from 3.5 years ago. I believe the 7D*1* got even lower in MAP price before the 7D2 was announced in 2014, like $1300 or so.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2018)

keithcooper said:


> Ah - I see a screen grab off one of my Canon info pages, has been annotated ;-)



Keith! A foul on my part -- I usually give a NL nod when I photoshop up your chart. My sincerest apologies.

- A


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 12, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Ah - I see a screen grab off one of my Canon info pages, has been annotated ;-)
> ...


Not a problem - I'd actually never looked at it in terms of how many lines there were, so I've learned something from my own table (BTW one of the few bits of hand coded HTML I still edit from the old site ;-)


----------



## fatp0int (Jan 12, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> fatp0int said:
> 
> 
> > This somewhat surprises me, certainly after just seeing the $300 price drop on the Mark II.
> ...



Due to this...

https://downloads.canon.com/nw/pdfs/promotions/cameras/eos-digital-slr/2018/eos-7d-mark-ii-80d-77d-70d-digital-slr-promotion-010618-023018.pdf


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2018)

fatp0int said:


> https://downloads.canon.com/nw/pdfs/promotions/cameras/eos-digital-slr/2018/eos-7d-mark-ii-80d-77d-70d-digital-slr-promotion-010618-023018.pdf



Dead link for me. Can you re-attach here?

- A


----------



## RGF (Jan 12, 2018)

Too bad not sooner.

Perhaps Canon should take lesson from Nikon and make smaller incremental changes


----------



## LSeries (Jan 14, 2018)

My theory is that they have 7D3 almost ready, but are changing plans. They need more innovation as their CEO said. Eventually the 7D3 will come with Android for easy image sharing to Instagram etc crap services. I wouldn't mind. 

Some minor improvements to 7D2 is not innovation.

I'm referring to this: https://petapixel.com/2018/01/09/canon-lagging-innovation/


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 14, 2018)

LSeries said:


> My theory is that they have 7D3 almost ready, but are changing plans. They need more innovation as their CEO said. Eventually the 7D3 will come with Android for easy image sharing to Instagram etc crap services. I wouldn't mind.
> 
> Some minor improvements to 7D2 is not innovation.
> 
> I'm referring to this: https://petapixel.com/2018/01/09/canon-lagging-innovation/



Not beyond possibility - it is precisely what happened to the 7D2, though in that case apparently it was due to the development of new sensor/software that caused it.


----------



## EduPortas (Jan 15, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Re: _"There’a always a possibility that Canon is changing the way they launch popular flagship products to try and make it harder for sites like this to leak information. Although I don’t think that highly of myself or that I would wield that much influence over Canon Inc."_
> 
> You are right, it's not this. You guys generate and fan the flames of GAS. Canon should love you -- it's not like you guys are offering a bounty to corporate/factory employees to sneak out major reveals like the cell phone folks do.
> 
> - A



Canon will release a new 7D for the Tokyo Olympics in 2020.

This is Canon's premier APS-C model, so it will have everything a pro
would ever want for that particular event at a reasonable price, just like its predecessors.

Save for the absence of 4K recording, the 7DM2 is a formidable beast. Only Nikon's D500 poses any sort of competition.

When you're the worldwide leader in DSLR sales, there's no rush to oversaturate the market you yourself created.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 15, 2018)

EduPortas said:


> Canon will release a new 7D for the Tokyo Olympics in 2020.
> 
> This is Canon's premier APS-C model, so it will have everything a pro
> would ever want for that particular event at a reasonable price, just like its predecessors.
> ...



Apart from sensor size. 

The 1 series (and earlier pro models) releases and final testing has been timed to coincide with various Olympic Games, indeed there have been several special edition cameras based on the Olympics, but the 7D series hasn't. Don't forget there is an Olympics every two years so that's a 50% chance of hitting a 'Games' year which the MkII did in 2014, but it was 7 months past the 'Games' and was there any 'winter competitive/sport' aspect to the marketing of that camera? And the MkI managed to miss the 'Games' year completely!

The release timing of the 7D MkIII has absolutely nothing to do with the Olympic Games.


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 15, 2018)

There's a few questions I feel need to be posed regarding the next 7D model as I was rather underwhelmed with the AF performance of the mark ii

1) Was using the 1DX/5D3 auto focus system the best possible decision or would an AF system designed for the APS-C environment better suit the mechanics of these bodies?

2) Does performance demand a larger battery to drive those big white lenses? We know the big batteries provide the 1DX with better performance but the majority of the market cannot afford a 1DX. Certainly there's an argument for it.

3) This won't happen but if I could twist Canon's arm on one thing, it would be to put a dedicated processor into the 7Diii to deal with ITR.

Better sensor performance is a given. Advancements here and there are a given. In my opinion, the above will help the 7Diii set the bar for APS-C sports/wildlife/action bodies


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 15, 2018)

Sabaki said:


> There's a few questions I feel need to be posed regarding the next 7D model as I was rather underwhelmed with the AF performance of the mark ii
> 
> 1) Was using the 1DX/5D3 auto focus system the best possible decision or would an AF system designed for the APS-C environment better suit the mechanics of these bodies?
> 
> ...



An interesting question.
On the Canon models you can only have 1Dx performance in the 7D line if you have the same metering sensor - but the metering sensor on the 7D is half the size. And the 1Dx has a processor specifically allocated to AF calculations. I have also seen some comment (though little to corroborate it in technical terms) that a APS-C AF will be more twitchy because of the relationship of area of the AF point against pixel size all in proportion to the sensor size. 

Regards battery, when it comes to big whites then there are distinct advantages to having additional power to drive the weight of the glass - Arash Hazeghi blogged an interview he had with Chuck Westfall (?) who confirmed that power management to the different functions is crucial.

While the AF on the 7D2 was based on that in the 1Dx it was never going to be equal. 

I see that Nikon has taken a different view on this (as they have on most things) and from what I see they have included in the D850 the same metering sensor as they have in the flagship models.


----------



## EduPortas (Jan 17, 2018)

> The release timing of the 7D MkIII has absolutely nothing to do with the Olympic Games.



All valid points, no doubt. 

But I do believe Canon will go all out for their 7D Mark III. They have no other choice.

If they botch it, it will be a huge embarrassment in front of their own country and the entire world really.

Slow but sure. That's the kind of thinking that made them a juggernaut in the imaging business.

First quarter of 2020 it will start to ship, just in time for the Tokyo Olympics. Announcement will be next year.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 18, 2018)

I certainly hope they do go all out. The 7d2 is a great camera with a couple of issues that if addressed will make it's successor on of the best cameras there is.


----------

